# AutoCad people. Could use your help.



## Marko Tsourkan (Jul 12, 2011)

Looking for (down the road) help with AutoCad drawings. Will barter. 

M


----------



## tomservo (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey, I'm johnnychance's brother, he sent me over here. I'm a mechanical engineer, I'm pretty handy with CAD stuff. I don't use AutoCad, but I'm proficient in Solidworks, Pro/E, Rhino3D and 3dsMax.. So I'm sure between those I can help you out. What do you need? Feel free to PM me or email me if you'd prefer. sinfab at gmail.com is my mail.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jul 13, 2011)

tomservo said:


> Hey, I'm johnnychance's brother, he sent me over here. I'm a mechanical engineer, I'm pretty handy with CAD stuff. I don't use AutoCad, but I'm proficient in Solidworks, Pro/E, Rhino3D and 3dsMax.. So I'm sure between those I can help you out. What do you need? Feel free to PM me or email me if you'd prefer. sinfab at gmail.com is my mail.


 
Hey Tom, 
thanks. Will be in touch with you shortly.

Marko


----------



## Salty dog (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey Marko, not to hijack the thread but I'm in a mood. (not a bad one, just one) I'm guessing you're thinking knife design. Don't forget about the "personality" of the knife. Does Shig use CAD? 

While on the subject of technology and knives: What's with the microscopes? I have to admit when I sent TK a knife I told him no microscopes. For a good reason. (I relented) How can you tell how an edge is going to perform by looking at it with a microscope? Not to mention how impersonal that is. It's like determining how good a dog will be with a MRI.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jul 13, 2011)

I don't need AutoCad to design a knife. For that I have my eyes and some experience of seeing/handling knives from makers I like. I 'design' a profile by eye and use a granite plate to check on the curve (or anvil, as it is closer to the grinder).

I want help with Autocad with layout for cutting. Water-jet cutting or laser cutting blanks makes sense for the following reasons.

It takes time to profile each blade, and one needs a professional metal cutting bandsaw to make it efficient. Some steel manufacturers offer cutting blanks service, so it makes sense if you have no need for webbing, and if a manufacturer is overseas, or on the other coast, shipping cost of the steel sheets can be substantial For instance, blanks can ship UPS while sheets only freight. 

I just found out that one can lay out several types of knives into one file and have all cut form one sheet. That makes whole lot better, as unless one is makes knives by hundreds, what the point to gen one profile from a whole sheet of steel?

Though I rely on equipment, my hands and eye are my most valuable tools. I don't rely on computer of any sorts, except the temperature readout on the kiln. 

M


----------



## Salty dog (Jul 13, 2011)

You aren't messing around are you?


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jul 13, 2011)

Salty dog said:


> You aren't messing around are you?


 
No, but I am working so slow that it's embarrassing. It took me several hours to profile just three knives. In that sense, waterjet cutting is well worth it.

M


----------



## mr drinky (Jul 13, 2011)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> Looking for (down the road) help with AutoCad drawings. Will barter.
> 
> M



If you don't find a proficient knifenut familiar with AutoCad, then you can always go to sites like guru.com or freelancer.com and post a job, project price, timeframe etc. and you will get freelancers offering you their service. 

I've used it before (not for autocad) and was satisfied with the results.

k.


----------



## tomservo (Jul 13, 2011)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> Hey Tom,
> thanks. Will be in touch with you shortly.
> 
> Marko


 
Marko,
Sounds good. I have parts made by waterjet and laser cutting companies quite often, its pretty cheap and very fast. As long as you don't need a super precise cut (tolerances are typically ~0.015"), its a good way to go.
Usually you don't need to lay out the whole sheet for them, just send them the CAD drawing and tell them the quantity and material (or supply your material if it is something uncommon). They will take care of the tool paths. That probably depends on the company doing the work though, perhaps higher volume focused companies want the whole sheet laid out for them.. but I usually deal in small quantities (2-5 parts). I use Austin Waterjet, they've been great. Turn around is usually 2 or 3 days.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jul 13, 2011)

Tom, 
do you have a waterjet company in mind near by? I am in Westchester, NY, but go to Connecticut all the time. I assume you are in CT, as that's where John is.

M


----------



## tomservo (Jul 13, 2011)

I am in San Antonio, TX. I use Austin Waterjet for work. I wouldn't have any problem with using them and shipping to you, or finding someone local to you.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jul 13, 2011)

http://www.waterjetcutting.com/index.php

Tomservo had to move to Texas cause that's where he found a job.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jul 13, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> ...
> 
> Tomservo had to move to Texas cause that's where he found a job.


 
I see.  Wrong assumption.


----------

